# WANTED....Global Rally Raffle Prizes



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm thinking that now is the time to start collecting raffle prizes for this rally, as I'm sure you all know proceeds will be given to cancer research, so the more prizes the better. It would be great if there could be some special prizes. I'm hoping John Cross could donate a X demo Motorhome as first prize :lol: 
Any way dig deep folks and either post here or PM me with what you have on offer.

Thanks you in advance


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well I can tell you're not in a giving mod today


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I owe a lot of my sucess to MHF and its members, so Snellyvision is more than happy to give away two prizes...

A Fortec Star FTA satellite receiver

and

A voucher to the value of £100 off fitting of any Maxview Satellite Dish or Status Aerial at our site here in Lincolnshire PLUS free camping for two nights.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats fantastic Shane, Thankyou.

I suppose I shall have to come and do some gardening for you now!

Pm on its way

Thank you

Zoe


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, I was thinking of giving a reflexogy voucher, but then that would be no good because if it was not redeemed at the rally, someone could be miles away and the prize would be null and void.

So it would have to be a bottle of something, or maybe a £10 tesco voucher, what do you think

Pat


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Zoe

When are you thinking of drawing the raffle?


stew


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello Stew.....hope you are well
oooooooo I don't know why?
Its the first time I've done this so was going to chat at southport.
Have you got an idea?



Pat....tesco voucher sounds good!

Zoe


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Zoe

It was after Pat's suggestion. If the raffle was drawn early enough if someone was offering a service then if the there was time enough to carry out that service at the rally it would work quite well


stew

ps we are well, hope you are too


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes Good Idea...................have you got anything for my coughers young man.


We're all great thanks

Zoe


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow......I can't believe the response I've had already.......come on folks this could raise some big money for nukes charity...........more please ..more


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoe68 said:


> I'm hoping John Cross could donate a X demo Motorhome as first prize :lol:
> Thanks you in advance


There you are and it is brand new!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Can I put you down for that Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoe68 said:


> Can I put you down for that Peter


Of course, the kids love them, will thinl of something else later

We will need to know delivery address if you want to have them physically present at the rally or is this going to be an 'internet' thing

Regards


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

PM on its way

Thank you Peter


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Zoe

_Yes Good Idea...................have you got anything for my coughers young man._

sorry not to come back earlier, Shanes had me helping him stick a ceiling up in his bathroom all night. No idea who had it worse - us working in a sweat box or the rest of the family crossing their legs all evening :lol: :lol:

Yep, if I can shoot them on the weekend I would be very happy to donate a portrait sitting and a 20x16" framed print ( or a set of three 12x10s) - would make fabulous Christmas presents for someone. Framed prints will be ready to take home from the Global

stew


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow Stew thank you very much for that, another great prize....I just knew you would come up trumps................thank you again

Zoe


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Zoe
> 
> _Yes Good Idea...................have you got anything for my coughers young man._
> 
> ...


Sweat box... definetly! Im off in the bath now to wash it all off and enjoy my new ceiling.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't blame you Shane, sounds like you might be a wee bit pongy.....  see you soon


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Wow Stew thank you very much for that, another great prize....I just knew you would come up trumps................thank you again_

Our pleasure Zoe, oh and before anyone asks, with Shane in the bath Artona is no longer in the bathroom as well, he has left the house and is relaxing in his RV where all fulltimers should be :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I have already offered my donation of an original framed picture and got someone to deliver it in our absence.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well just to let you know, the prizes are still rolling in even while I'm at Southport with the clan.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

Been racking my brains for some thing suitable, thought of a bike rack, but then what bike rack but most people have them, awnings. EHU hook ups etc etc, same problems.

So everybody *needs* these!! :lol:

A years supply of LOO ROLLS (10 packs) plus a years supply of loo chemicals.

12 bottles of Aquakem 1.5litre Holding tank chemical.
12 bottles of AquaRinse 1.5 litre toilet chemical.

Total value is aprox £220 so get buying those tickets at the Rally.

If the organisers want to split it up into four prizes, please feel free to do so.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Prizes are coming in thick and fast now, thanks for that Peter


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zoe hunny have stupidly deleted my PM inbox (again!!!!) and have lost your address, could you PM me it again purleeeese. Promise not to lose it this time, honest :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks to all who have given up to now, this could be a better raffle than last year!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

There are some great prizes coming through now....... but I need more.........please

Thank you


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

ooooooooooo a nice prize from Desert detours aswell now........come on folks get giving....................please


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

are you on blinking commission or something? its not children in need ya know!

Vans-in-need mmm am liking that it has a nice ring to it!

Greenie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

No, I'm going to the car boot, I need to pay for the MH!


NOT REALLY!  

but I do need more prizes please


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've spent all afternoon emailing companies and sites for prizes so fingers crossed we should get some more things to add to the list soon. So come on motor homers help me out and give give give..........please


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Zoe

Sounds like you are doing a great job.

Lots of folks usually just turn up at the rally with something for the raffle as well, in fact it took nuke about an hour to draw it last year as there were so many prizes:lol: 

Keep up the good work and keep hassling those companies :lol:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

come on guys and gals, lets get behind Cancer UK and raise some good money.........PM me and let me know what prizes you have in store! I think I might have some suprises up me sleeve


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've got an unused boxed single arm black TV mount for 13" to 17" televisions, but it can be used for smaller ones, its swivel & adjustable. Made by AVF Elegance collection [whoever they are :? ]
I'm guessing it'll cost too much to send by post to you for the raffle - is it ok to bring it on the rally weekend ?
vic


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Vic

That's great thanks very much.

It will be fine to bring it with you to the rally, Zoe will probably be grateful, with all the prizes she's collecting her motorhome will be weighted down :lol: :lol:

Look forward to seeing you both again.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Your a star Vic......Thank you


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have some nice stuff coming in now from outside of the forum, so other than what you see being offered on here there will be some nice extras and some are quite nice


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoe68 said:


> I have some nice stuff coming in now from outside of the forum, so other than what you see being offered on here there will be some nice extras and some are quite nice


Psst I heard on the grapevine Zoeys baking a cake! :wink:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well theres a possibility I might buy one!
Come on people, lets have some more donations Please!
Theres not long to go and the raffle will take about 5 minutes at this rate!

Help please!


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Zoe i will find you something to add to the collection at this moment i don't know what but i will bring it with me to the rally.

Dave


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you very much Clay pigeon thats the way to to it!
Show the others how to give....give....give


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I thought I'd better give this a bump.....cuz PMs offering prizes have stopped  
No one has anything  
you must have something for me  

 please


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have a camperstop book, an aires guide and a MHF Polo shirt Zoe add that to the list


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Nuke.....you've got hte ball rolling again!

Come on people


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've just had a great parcel delivered.......fron Snelly.......thanks Shane

XXXX


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

look at this!

2...yes ....2 voucher ( 2 seperate prizes)

[B]from desert detours[/B]

25% discount for one of our Moroccan tours [for two persons]...........worth around £335.........

Basic conditions..........

Can use on any tour during 2009 [or late '08] 
Must book at least 12 weeks ahead 
normal Terms and Conditions of tour apply 
Winner can give prize to anyone else if they do not want it

WOW......Thanks Ray


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am quite happy to donate a 1500 watt inverter. Brand new never been used. I am at a rally all next week so I can either take it with me or post it. Rapido561 is coming to collect something from me next Thursday. PM me Zoe if you wish.
Regards
Bob


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Bob
PM on its way!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I think yur gonna need a bigger house ( Jaws )


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

yep.....good though eh?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I could just do with a few more prizes if you have anything for me please let me know!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I have a couple for ya Zoe  you can have them this weekend then I won't forget to bring them to the 'Do'

(Where's the 68 gone btw? no one knows how old you are now)  :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

At the Global I'd be grateful if Zoe would mark her van with a big flag so people know where she is. Because if people don't, and call out, I'm going to lose my dog.

Dave


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm actually only 27! 8O


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh great so what type of dog am I attracting here


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I should resurrect your hockey shinguards.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Zoe you have mail...


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just to let you know I had a knock on the door this morning it was TNT.
I now have a living room full of a years supply of bog supplies from John Cross Motors...................Thanks You lot at JCM your prize is very welcome.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello all, and thank you for all the prizes I have up to now, but being as a few of you will be back from thoses really nice holidays and you have all had your annual shut downs at work I thought I'd bump this thread and do a days grovelling again!
I could really do with a few more prizes to help raise money for Cancer UK ant the global rally......pretty please.
If you have anything for me please PM me or add to this thread. All donations appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know if you have ever read Superks book but its brilliant, and hes just donated two autographed copies.

I'm buying lots of tickets for this raffle, I can't wait


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Zoe

You must have been really nice to Superk or pestered him more than I did, cos he only sent me one book last year :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

She probably showed him her leisure battery - she had em flocking round at Southport - oohh the tart! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

ooooooooooo arc at one


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh am arrcccing cocker! what ya done with ya 68 anyhooo?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just had a nice delivery from Superk......Thankyou for the two copies of your book "How Katie pulled Boris" (with autographs) thats a greta prize.

Thanks Kieth


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello all
This is the last time I shall post about the global rally raffle, If theres anyone else wanting to post something to me, can you let me know and get it to me as soon as possible please. Or if you're bringing something with you can you let me know as well.

Thanks muchly


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoe said:


> Just to let you know I had a knock on the door this morning it was TNT.
> I now have a living room full of a years supply of bog supplies from John Cross Motors...................Thanks You lot at JCM your prize is very welcome.


BOG supplies !!!!!!!!!....................... please TOILETRIES!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep I've got all yours chuck piled up everywhere it is!
Thanks again


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Knickers!! thats all I have right now but will do 5 bags of 5, a bag in each size, they are around £14 a pair in the shops so not a bad prize for the ladies. 

Hope this is ok and not too sexist

Mandy


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

5 bags of 5 in each size? Which market you usually trade from? 

Are they Bridget Jones type or Agent Provocateur? If latter I may get aproxy buyer of raffle tickets.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

knickers sounds great to me!


----------

